# Richmond, VA East Coast Mega Meet



## slipperheads

Looking to get a big group together for this and I have two days for you guys to vote on. I wanted to make both on saturdays for obvious reasons. Last time we had everyone bring one dish for food! I live in Richmond and have a sizeable estate to host a nice meeting. Unfortunately I have sized down with only a 75gal display tank left! 

So that just means YOU guys need to bring plants/frogs to trade/sell! 

Can't wait to see you all again like last year!


----------



## mrzoggs

nice. i will do my best to make it. only an hour and a half away depending on traffic. dont have anything to trade  but id love to see what everyone else has.


----------



## SutorS

Awesome. What time where you thinkin? I may be missin a tourney for this, I just swung by Will's house and it is indeed an ideal place! I'll have some D. auratus Campana froglets, possibly intermedius tadpoles. Also got some plants and bugs. Gon' be a good time!

Sean
Richmond


----------



## eyeviper

Ill hopefully have some azureus froglets ready by then, bugs, maybe some orchids and other odds and ends. If anyone has some thumbs id love to know and a misting system either mistking or exo monsoon.


----------



## SutorS

might have some imitator intermedius tadpoles available by then. Im lookin forward to this


----------



## eyeviper

SutorS said:


> might have some imitator intermedius tadpoles available by then. Im lookin forward to this


Put me on the list for some of those please sir.


----------



## eyeviper

So when are we doing this?? I will have a TON of Broms and some other plants available.


----------



## slipperheads

I will give the people another week to decide. I wish I could see who voted so I can get definitive contacts


----------



## SutorS

you can if you click on one of the vote numbers - should bring up a page. I'm excited, gonna be a good time


----------



## eyeviper

As its pretty even so far I would be super stoked if it was july 21st....just giving a nudge lol. A little more time for the broms to grow and for my physics class to get moving bit..


----------



## SutorS

any idea on dates?


----------



## eyeviper

SutorS said:


> any idea on dates?


Agreed. 20th or 21st for me.


----------



## froggie too

I have some Varadero oow 8 weeks and less. Understory line. Local only at this time. $55.00 each


----------



## slipperheads

Hi. Looks like we are getting more activity. *So it looks like we are going to go with the 21st. Everyone available, please PM me with your NAME AND PHONE NUMBER* and whether you are a definite for the 21st. I will give you my address. A couple things:

Everyone coming is more than welcome to bring significant others and family. Just let me know in your PM so there are enough burgers. 

*Burgers will be made for everyone, so please bring another dish that would be shared with everyone else* - chips & dip, salad, fruit, WATER, soda, cups/ plates/ utencils, etc. For alcohol let's make it BYOB- since I'm in college and underage anyway 

*The best part of a meet that I enjoy the most are the froggy things you bring to share and your IDEAS! Frogs, plants, anything for terrariums to trade please bring!*

Sorry for the novel I just wrote.

Will


----------



## froggie too

I will bring a fruit tray. I may have two Serenis Green (Understory) if anyone is interested. I also have a few plants.


----------



## eyeviper

If anyone has any empty exos, or protean terrarium of similar vivs up for grabs please let me know!


----------



## SutorS

Morning all! Hope the 4th was good for ya.

I'm *out* for the 21st, got a 7s tourny with old college buddies in NJ - hope its a good time. If anyone is looking for D. auratus campana froglets I can give them to someone to bring to the meet to mix it up a bit.

Sean


----------



## slipperheads

Sean, what was your cell phone number? I had to reset my phone after the storms and lost everyone's number. The people that PMd me are recorded


----------



## SutorS

PMd you, dude. Got your message as well, don't recall as to wether I responded or not haha hope you guys have a killer time, bummed as hell I can't make it


----------



## slipperheads

I have a couple definites and one probable so far.


----------



## eyeviper

Coming regardless. bring Mr. Zoggs with me too.


----------



## tclipse

I'll see about making this as the date gets closer, I'm in the middle of an intensive 4-week summer calculus class so it'll depend on the test dates etc.... been awhile since I've been to one of these so I'll try to work around it.


----------



## eyeviper

tclipse said:


> I'll see about making this as the date gets closer, I'm in the middle of an intensive 4-week summer calculus class so it'll depend on the test dates etc.... been awhile since I've been to one of these so I'll try to work around it.


Im taking physics mate. Luckly my tests are mondays so I am making saturday my day for rest lol. Hope you make it!


----------



## ridinshotgun

I'll be there. Bringing 3 layer dip and chips.

Have a female imi and a male iquito if anyone is interested.


----------



## slipperheads

Eric, PM me if you need my address. 

Looks like there is an expo this weekend here in Richmond. A couple friends started it up last year so after looking at the vendor list I might go.


----------



## eyeviper

§lipperhead said:


> Eric, PM me if you need my address.
> 
> Looks like there is an expo this weekend here in Richmond. A couple friends started it up last year so after looking at the vendor list I might go.


is this Saturday? who will be there? any frog vendors?


----------



## slipperheads

Route10 Exotic Reptile Expo - Chester, VA - Local Business | Facebook


----------



## slipperheads

Hey everyone. Id like to get a list started for food that everyone is bringing.. 

I got Eric bringing Chips n dip, and someone else was bringing a fruit tray. I got burgers. So everyone else can just fill in the gaps for maybe beverages and utensils?

Also, does a 12pm meetup sound good? 1pm? 2? No clue what time is best for everyone!


----------



## eyeviper

Ill bring a dessert, some drinks, and something else undermined yet.


----------



## ridinshotgun

12PM works for me. I never sleep in that late ever! 



§lipperhead said:


> Hey everyone. Id like to get a list started for food that everyone is bringing..
> 
> I got Eric bringing Chips n dip, and someone else was bringing a fruit tray. I got burgers. So everyone else can just fill in the gaps for maybe beverages and utensils?
> 
> Also, does a 12pm meetup sound good? 1pm? 2? No clue what time is best for everyone!


----------



## mrzoggs

not really sure what to bring...so im bringing napkins, cups, plates, silverware, and some random side dish that i can find...


if there is any objections let me know asap


----------



## mrzoggs

can i get a count of how many people are going to be there? i dont wanna over do it lol. i bought plates and everything. its about 20 plates, 20 cups, 20 napkins, and a box of assorted silverware. sound about right?


----------



## froggie too

I still plan to be at the meet tomorrow. I have seven Varadero froglets available, ranging from 2 months OOW to 1 week OOW. They all have different color patterns and are from two different pairs. If anyone is interested in them let me know. I won't bring them to the meet if there is no interest, as I'd rather not stress them.


----------



## slipperheads

Those look incredible. And mrzoggs, thats more than enough. See you all tomorrow! At noon!


----------



## slipperheads

The meet was fun, it was nice to meet all the NEW people. Thanks again guys. I hope we can set up a time and day to go to Sean's place! 

My condolences go to the Blockers for not being able to make it. I am so sorry the traffic was that bad... Hopefully we can see you both soon.


----------



## eyeviper

Thanks for having us! Great time actually chatting frogs and for once not through a computer screen. Stoked for the next outing.


----------



## froggie too

Just wanted to say thanks to slipperhead for hosting the nice mini meet. Had a great time and hope to see every one next time.


----------



## SutorS

Sounds like it was a great time all,
Sad to have missed


----------



## adrian72

Sorry that I missed it, don't get on as much as I would like too. Will try and keep up for the net time.


----------



## SutorS

another frog meet, anyone?

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/southeast/88197-virginia-frog-meeting.html#post779143


----------

